# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team مساعدة :  ريبير بوت i9300

## هالتي

اخوتى لافاضل انا لسه بصراحه جديد على الزد جيتاج وبحاول اعمل ربير لل emmc على اصدار 1.0.100.1 ووصلت كل شي بالادبتر وعند عمل write emmc card يعطي  
Successfully connected to box on COM4
Box S/N:                 , ,FW Ver.: 01.48
Loading eMMC Addon Firmware...
CMD Pullup Level:1691 mV
CMD Active Level:2310 mV
eMMC ACK Error ( Check Connection )
Warning: Error purging CDC device: 0 
اتمني منكم المساعده ولكم جميعا فائق الاحترام

----------


## sab_bane

السلام 
تأكد من التوصيلات

----------

